# Riptropin



## bushmaster (Nov 23, 2013)

I will be repping a new source being added in a few days. Bloodwork will be done by 3 respected members of this community. If you have any interest in buying real Riptropin GH please contact Buyriptropin@safe-mail.net for more details. I am also here to answer any questions. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 23, 2013)

Good guy here guys, bushmaster has been around the boards for years.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 25, 2013)

Friend just had a 3 day TA!

Very fast!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 25, 2013)

Rips are all I use when I can't get my Sero.  Good stuff!!! 




/V


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 25, 2013)

Gonna be checking this out for sure.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 25, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Rips are all I use when I can't get my Sero.  Good stuff!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm excited to use some Rips. Can't remember the last time I used them. 

Serum testing is ordered. Let's see what these babies can do.


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 25, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Rips are all I use when I can't get my Sero.  Good stuff!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I miss my days of seronos!


----------



## ElitePeptides (Nov 25, 2013)

Rips are definitely quality!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 26, 2013)

_*Riptropin

*_


----------



## blergs. (Nov 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!   Always good to have guys with REAL QUALITY hgh in such a messed up market of greed.  May check you guys out soon.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 26, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> _*Riptropin
> 
> *_





nice looking pic!


----------



## J.thom (Nov 26, 2013)

welcome!


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Nov 26, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> _*Riptropin
> 
> *_


did you order this from this guy or are these just some you had?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 26, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> did you order this from this guy or are these just some you had?



These came from Buyriptropin@safe-mail.net


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Nov 26, 2013)

cool are you going to test them and show results and if so when? thanks


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 26, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> These came from Buyriptropin@safe-mail.net



Heavy, did you by chance check the serial number with the Riptropin.com - Anti Counterfeiting site?  Just curious because I have seen a lot of these knock offs lately.  And please, I'm in no way saying these are fake...just wondering if they check out on the website.




/V


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 26, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Heavy, did you by chance check the serial number with the Riptropin.com - Anti Counterfeiting site?  Just curious because I have seen a lot of these knock offs lately.  And please, I'm in no way saying these are fake...just wondering if they check out on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny enough I checked one this am and it didn't check out. I can assure you they aren't knock offs unless The Provider sells fakes?


----------



## ezjax (Nov 26, 2013)

a lot of people have been complaining about security codes already being checked (not from you)..  one guy i know bought from provider as well.. but everyone says he is great so i wouldn't worry..  but there was a guy pushing fakes.. they had gh in them but he was cloning the boxes and putting same code on all of them..  

if heavy says you good.. you are good... but a serum test never hurt anyone..


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 26, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Heavy, did you by chance check the serial number with the Riptropin.com - Anti Counterfeiting site?  Just curious because I have seen a lot of these knock offs lately.  And please, I'm in no way saying these are fake...just wondering if they check out on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heavy when checking The Provider said to have no spaces in between. So it should be 16 digits and no spaces.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 26, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> cool are you going to test them and show results and if so when? thanks



Yes, good or bad the results will be posted as always. My draw is in the morning.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 26, 2013)

My draw is scheduled for next Friday if I have an off chance before then it will be sooner. And I believe I will be getting a touchdown today as well. Bushmaster is a great guy, looking forward to testing these rips.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 26, 2013)

*i like box design look...*


----------



## NoviceAAS (Nov 26, 2013)

Got two boxes of rips left but was just looking to get more, perfect timing !!!


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 26, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Heavy, did you by chance check the serial number with the Riptropin.com - Anti Counterfeiting site?  Just curious because I have seen a lot of these knock offs lately.  And please, I'm in no way saying these are fake...just wondering if they check out on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok they do check out!


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

well I'm curious as hell


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm sick to fucking death of living in this GH-free desert


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

awwwwwww..want me to txt you pics of my kits?


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

teasing, what I got would last the boys a month tops


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2013)

I've been quoted kits for $1,000 down under .. And it's probably GHRP or pixy jizz


----------



## SheriV (Nov 26, 2013)

omg, I bet pixy jizz would be amazing tho no?


----------



## Valkyrie (Nov 26, 2013)

EDIT: I thought this was about Riptropin on anabolicsteroidforums
tp2012@safe-mail.net
I have serum on his they are great.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2013)

It does make yoar nipples shiny


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 26, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> EDIT: I thought this was about Riptropin on anabolicsteroidforums
> tp2012@safe-mail.net
> I have serum on his they are great.



That is where mine come from.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 28, 2013)

Mine came in! 3 day t/a lighting fast! 

Will have pics up soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s2h (Nov 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm sick to fucking death of living in this GH-free desert



still have that room for rent...just a few back massages and your in


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2013)

..


----------



## s2h (Nov 29, 2013)

The Cpt + riptropin = the O title!!


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 29, 2013)

My labs from April.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 29, 2013)

WOW! Damn bro those are pretty damn good numbers! How much pinned and when were bloods taken after pin? 


Sent from my iPP using Tapatrash


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 30, 2013)

j2048b said:


> WOW! Damn bro those are pretty damn good numbers! How much pinned and when were bloods taken after pin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPP using Tapatrash



Same usual protocol. 10ius injected in delt. Blood taken 3hrs post injection.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 30, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> Same usual protocol. 10ius injected in delt. Blood taken 3hrs post injection.



Nice! 


Sent from my iPP using Tapatrash


----------



## Swiper (Dec 1, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> I will be repping a new source being added in a few days. Bloodwork will be done by 3 respected members of this community. If you have any interest in buying real Riptropin GH please contact Buyriptropin@safe-mail.net for more details. I am also here to answer any questions.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk



awesome!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2013)

10 iu Riptropin rHGH was injected IM in the left deltoid. The blood draw was 3 hours and 24 minutes post injection.

Riptropin Growth hormone, serum result was *25.2 ng/mL
*
As a comparison 10 iu USA pharmacy Tev-Tropin result was *19.7 ng/mL

*Obviously the Riptropin is genuine and properly dosed rHGH.

I'm very happy with these results and recommend Riptropin rHGH. I don't recall ever having a better result using this protocol. 



heavyiron said:


> _*Riptropin
> 
> *_


----------



## s2h (Dec 1, 2013)

Those are some nice looking numbers top to bottom HI....


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 2, 2013)

Hell of a result for sure. I will have my Labs done Friday, I will try and get some pics up today these rips look great, it's nice to see the result so high as well. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 2, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 10 iu Riptropin rHGH was injected IM in the left deltoid. The blood draw was 3 hours and 24 minutes post injection.
> 
> Riptropin Growth hormone, serum result was *25.2 ng/mL
> *
> ...


Thank you for the labs. 



OldSchoolLifter said:


> Hell of a result for sure. I will have my Labs done Friday, I will try and get some pics up today these rips look great, it's nice to see the result so high as well.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk



Looking forward to more pics and labs.


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 7, 2013)

Email these guys for their holiday special pricing!  Valid till January 15th.


----------



## s2h (Dec 7, 2013)

Who are they emailing bush?...the buyriptropin email?


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 7, 2013)

s2h said:


> Who are they emailing bush?...the buyriptropin email?



Yes sir. Sorry should of clarified. Buyriptropin@safe-mail.net.


----------



## Therealone80 (Dec 7, 2013)

Glad to see these numbers! Been gone for a while, happy to be back!!!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 7, 2013)

I may actually have to go for this pretty soon.


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 7, 2013)

Therealone80 said:


> Glad to see these numbers! Been gone for a while, happy to be back!!!


These have never tested below 20's!


SheriV said:


> I may actually have to go for this pretty soon.


Its definitely a game changer. The more gh that is run the higher the igf (it does top off eventually) and the more lipolysis (which doesn't top off).


----------



## s2h (Dec 10, 2013)

my research subject is a few hours out from a GH serum test on the Riptropin Kits by Buyriptropin....will post results when they come in....


----------



## SheriV (Dec 10, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> These have never tested below 20's!
> 
> Its definitely a game changer. The more gh that is run the higher the igf (it does top off eventually) and the more lipolysis (which doesn't top off).




yeah, I'm about 5/6 weeks in to some now but I'm interested in yours given the labs and certain members pm'd rave reviews.


----------



## Silverbackstud (Dec 10, 2013)

Good info


----------



## s2h (Dec 12, 2013)

Results from labs came.back today....will post them and pics of rips later tonight..

Growth hormone serum was 47.4

That's by far the highest number I have ever seen....last labs without GH was 0.03...

I would say these are pretty damn good.....ya think??


----------



## murf23 (Dec 12, 2013)

s2h said:


> Results from labs came.back today....will post them and pics of rips later tonight..
> 
> Growth hormone serum was 47.4
> 
> ...




That is sik


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 12, 2013)

s2h said:


> Results from labs came.back today....will post them and pics of rips later tonight..
> 
> Growth hormone serum was 47.4
> 
> ...



Love that serum test. This is why BR tells everyone to test their gh. No fear!


----------



## s2h (Dec 12, 2013)

labs and pics!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 12, 2013)

s2h said:


> labs and pics coming soon....


That is AWESOME!

Buyriptropin is LEGIT!


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone interested in Hygetropin, Kefei's or Green Tops as well? I can add a different option on these but details would be different than the Riptropin. All would test great on gh serums.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 13, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> Anyone interested in Hygetropin, Kefei's or Green Tops as well? I can add a different option on these but details would be different than the Riptropin. All would test great on gh serums.



Id be in a heartbeat if i could afford all of them 


Sent from my iPP using Tapatrash


----------



## ratedR (Dec 13, 2013)

s2h said:


> labs and pics!



Thats crazy!!! enjoy bro. Would have also been nice to see the Igf numbers as well but all in all that's the highest I've seen anyone score.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 13, 2013)

The questions i have are these:

How long have u been on rips?

And

What where ur levels prior? 

These numbers seem amazing but if uve been on and off rips for sometime ( i thought u had mentioned this before, i could be wrong) 

But is there any reason to think they may be scued (spelling)   a bit due to past rip usage? 



Sent from my iPP using Tapatrash


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 13, 2013)

j2048b said:


> The questions i have are these:
> 
> How long have u been on rips?
> 
> ...



Gh serum test peaks at 3.5hrs roughly. I can guarantee without injecting gh it would be less than 2.9. Igf would be different though as it would take a few weeks to reach peak levels.


----------



## s2h (Dec 14, 2013)

j2048b said:


> The questions i have are these:
> 
> How long have u been on rips?
> 
> ...



Was using rips at right around 3iu ed for 3 days prior to the draw....I hadn't used any GH for a good while prior to these labs...

My last labs free of GH use...my GH serum was 0.03....so that's about as low as you can get...I'm no spring chicken...so they should be about that...

Only thing I did different then in past draws....I used 2 syringes....1/2 cc each....one in each delt...I actually felt I would score the lowest after I pinned due to heavy scar tissue in my delts causing problems....i guess not...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry I am so late with the results,

I kinda botch the test, I was scheduled to run the test right after work, so I brought it with me and planned to dose it 3.5 hours before the labs were to be drawn, A few things had come up and I ended up making the test at around 4 hours 30 minutes. Even so the results proved impressive.

Serum result came back at *23.9
*
I can imagine if I made the test in time that number would be significantly different. These rips are good to go!


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 14, 2013)

Better late then never. Thank you Heavy, S2H and OSL for coming through witg labs. I encourage every customer to get labs on BR's gh.


----------



## s2h (Dec 14, 2013)

Getting labs is easy and pretty affordable...if anyone gets labs thru privatemdlabs.com make sure to used the discount code....it currently is posted in a sticky in AZ....


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 14, 2013)

Well there you have it. 3 SOLID rHGH serum results from Buyriptropin@safe-mail.net

This shop gets a gold rating at this time

Very cool to see!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 14, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Well there you have it. 3 SOLID rHGH serum results from Buyriptropin@safe-mail.net
> 
> This shop gets a gold rating at this time
> 
> Very cool to see!



Agreed, so nice and refreshing to have a sponsor here with exceptional gh. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 16, 2013)

I love rips. Even at 4iu a day my fingers are tingly. Very strong gh.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 17, 2013)

I placed order will be my first time using gh. had a couple questions first I have bac water that is about year old been used several times with peps seems ok or do yall think I should buy new bac water exp date on bac water is now but most things are good way past exp date I have stored it right. next question is I can do sub q right since I will be pinning ed maybe even twice a day. any other tips would be great.


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 17, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> I placed order will be my first time using gh. had a couple questions first I have bac water that is about year old been used several times with peps seems ok or do yall think I should buy new bac water exp date on bac water is now but most things are good way past exp date I have stored it right. next question is I can do sub q right since I will be pinning ed maybe even twice a day. any other tips would be great.



Bac water should be g2g. I either pin sub q or IM. I like IM better.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks why im better that's got to get old a couple times a day and then gear to im I think I will do both some im some sub q  see if I even notice any diff sub q works really well for me doing igf-lr3. can not wait to try been a long time coming for me hopefully by this time next week I will have mine .


----------



## s2h (Dec 17, 2013)

IMO subq if its ed 2-4iu injections...IM or IV if its a larger dose pwo focusing on muscle gains...

Side note...the bigger pumps have arrived...and the ed am swollen fingers have also...


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 19, 2013)

We can now do Hygetropin, Kefeis and Green Tops 100iu kits for the cheapest you'll find on site. Pm me for details.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 19, 2013)

wow so s2h have you really ived hgh that is crazy.


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 20, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> wow so s2h have you really ived hgh that is crazy.



I know plenty who have. Its not too crazy. But I also use to give IV's pretty regularly in the Army so it's not scary for me.


----------



## giftedrodgers (Dec 20, 2013)

bushmaster, tried to pm you but don't know if it worked.  I need a list and prices please.  thanks


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 20, 2013)

giftedrodgers said:


> bushmaster, tried to pm you but don't know if it worked.  I need a list and prices please.  thanks



Sent.


----------



## s2h (Dec 20, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> wow so s2h have you really ived hgh that is crazy.



i dont IV anything minus when i had surgery...so they IV'd me...its just a method that can be used but not needed for your case..just stating the ways it can be done..


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Dec 20, 2013)

Ive ran eli's with no results whatsoever. Bunk source. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Dec 20, 2013)

Looking forward to trying these rips in future

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 24, 2013)

Would like to wish you all a Happy Holiday season!  

There will be generic gh coming soon at a steal of a price. Stay tuned as BR will need some people to get a kit for FREE to do gh serum tests!


----------



## j2048b (Dec 24, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> Would like to wish you all a Happy Holiday season!
> 
> There will be generic gh coming soon at a steal of a price. Stay tuned as BR will need some people to get a kit for FREE to do gh serum tests!



DAMN BM!! Would love that! Happy holidays


Sent from my iPP using Tapatrash


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 26, 2013)

Oral line of tabs rolling out this week!  He needs 3 people to test 20mg dbol and log about progress. Serious candidates please post here and tell us what else you'd be on and how is diet/training.


----------



## s2h (Dec 26, 2013)

What kinda orals are they?


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 26, 2013)

s2h said:


> What kinda orals are they?



Made by Para Pharma resold by Pharmalogic Labs. Only anavar I have tried that I was impressed with. These will have a PP on the tabs.


----------



## Christsean (Dec 26, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> Made by Para Pharma resold by Pharmalogic Labs. Only anavar I have tried that I was impressed with. These will have a PP on the tabs.



If you need someone to run var in gtg. It is part of my cycle that I'm staying to prepare for my physique competition in March. . if you need the serial's of my cycle pm me. Also would you pm me your current prices on hgh. I will be continuing hgh for the entirety of my cycle.

Thanks BM


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 26, 2013)

Buyriptropin@safe-mail.net order up for the new year. Gh doesn't get much better than this 

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------

